# Driving through France



## Annsman (Jan 9, 2022)

Just be aware that if your van is over 3.5 Tonnes you need three "Angles de Morts" stickers on it, and some new weight restrictions have come into force on Jan 1st. They are issuing fines from 1st of Jan 2022 too. Contrary to some beliefs, they DO affect motorhomes.


----------



## Brockley (Jan 9, 2022)

These vans along with so many others that we saw proudly sporting angles morts stickers last time in France. The problem is they and those like them couldn’t have driven legally over weight restricted roads to get there. So many nice little out of the way Aires prohibit anything over 3.5 tons. We saw the same thing everywhere. It makes a mockery of the whole thing. I’m sure it won’t take long before the gendarmes exploit such an obvious money spinner!!


----------



## Annsman (Jan 9, 2022)

From my understanding, after speaking to an English speaking gendarme, in November, that if you are accessing an aires, even though you might be over the weight, then it's allowed. What won't be allowed is transmitting through a town/village, where you are over the weight limit. 

Another fly in the ointment will be the new clean air rules coming in for quite a few areas. Those will impact more I fear.


----------



## 1807truckman (Jan 9, 2022)

Usually I'm just transiting through France to Belgium or Germany so I'm on the Autoroutes, I have the magnetic versions so I can take them off easily.


----------



## witzend (Jan 9, 2022)

Annsman said:


> Another fly in the ointment will be the new clean air rules coming in for quite a few areas. Those will impact more I fear.


You can get your vehicle classification badge here direct don't get caught by the get it for you sites





						Le site officiel de la vignette Crit'Air (certificat qualité de l'air) - Ministère de la       Transition écologique
					

Le seul site officiel à délivrer la vignette Crit’Air (certificat qualité de l’air), établie en fonction des émissions polluantes du véhicule.




					www.certificat-air.gouv.fr
				




and then you'll need this app to know the status of the zones to pass thru 








						Green-Zones – Apps on Google Play
					

Environmental zones, traffic restrictions, environmental badges in Europe




					play.google.com


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 9, 2022)

Annsman said:


> From my understanding, after speaking to an English speaking gendarme, in November, that if you are accessing an aires, even though you might be over the weight, then it's allowed. What won't be allowed is transmitting through a town/village, where you are over the weight limit.
> 
> Another fly in the ointment will be the new clean air rules coming in for quite a few areas. Those will impact more I fear.


Interesting.

Seems equivalent to UK signs with weight limits usually with the phrase 'Except for access'.


----------



## Annsman (Jan 9, 2022)

Canalsman said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Seems equivalent to UK signs with weight limits usually with the phrase 'Except for access'.


I think that too. I was told they are going to be strict with it, as it's the intention to get heavier traffic onto toll roads and motorways, to reduce congestion and pollution in towns and villages.


----------



## GMJ (Jan 10, 2022)

Having these signs on your MH also gives the gendarmes a visible sign on motorways for example, where the speed limit is 80kmh for vehicles over 3500kg and where you might accidentally ignore that...

If you have a coach built you can get magnetic Angles Mort ones for the doors which only leaves you needing one sticker on the back of the MH. That way you can take them off when not required. I haven't worked out how to attach the rear one yet in a way to be able to easily take that off/put it on as required.


----------



## RoaminRog (Jan 10, 2022)

I have my adhesive rear sign mounted on the back box with two magnetic ones at the front.
On the Carado (pictured) the sign is too far back, I believe they should be within one metre of the front of the vehicle.


----------



## TeamRienza (Jan 10, 2022)

I used adhesive signs on my trip in September/October. I had reason to reposition one after a few days on realising that one was overlapping a decal which I didn’t want to damage. They also peeled off easily after the trip leaving no marks except for a line of dirt around the outline which cleaned easily.

On motorways I was more concerned that a camera would do the usual ‘large commercial vehicle’ flash and my extra weight be picked up on when checked, but I normally travel within the ‘commercial’ speed bands anyway. No issues at the toll plazas either.

It is my understanding that the 3.5 tonne prohibition signs are in two versions. The one with an outline of a truck applies to commercial vehicles to stop them transiting villages/towns, but that leisure vehicles are allowed. The one which simply states ‘3.5 tonnes’ applies to all vehicles.

Davy


----------



## GMJ (Jan 10, 2022)

Presumably you had the ones with a picture of a coach on it though? Or I think there may be MH ones out now too...


----------



## TeamRienza (Jan 10, 2022)

The signs that I had showed an out line of a lorry, there is also an outline of a coach, from past threads it was mooted that these were the only authorised signs and that Motorhomes were caught between two stools in being absorbed into what was intended as ‘heavy’ vehicle legislation. I have seen the Motorhome version and assume they would only be challenged by an over zealous Gendarme.

I should have made clearer that the third paragraph in my last post (#10) referred to the road signs sometimes seen on the approach to a French village.

Davy


----------



## Brockley (Jan 10, 2022)

TeamRienza said:


> I used adhesive signs on my trip in September/October. I had reason to reposition one after a few days on realising that one was overlapping a decal which I didn’t want to damage. They also peeled off easily after the trip leaving no marks except for a line of dirt around the outline which cleaned easily.
> 
> On motorways I was more concerned that a camera would do the usual ‘large commercial vehicle’ flash and my extra weight be picked up on when checked, but I normally travel within the ‘commercial’ speed bands anyway. No issues at the toll plazas either.
> 
> ...



The above photos were taken at Ferme de l’horloge, near Tardinghen. All roads in and out have those signs which simply bar 3.5 tonnes, hence my point about access.

Once noticed I couldn’t then not notice the same thing on the approach to and departure from many other nice little out of the way Aires, quite a few of the signs looked pretty new as well, hence my speculative “obvious money spinner” comment.

Unless of course anyone can authoritatively confirm that weight limits don’t count in France when accessing Aires or whenever an English speaking gendarme says so?


This type.


----------



## GMJ (Jan 10, 2022)

TeamRienza said:


> The signs that I had showed an out line of a lorry, there is also an outline of a coach, from past threads it was mooted that these were the only authorised signs and that Motorhomes were caught between two stools in being absorbed into what was intended as ‘heavy’ vehicle legislation. I have seen the Motorhome version and assume they would only be challenged by an over zealous Gendarme.
> 
> I should have made clearer that the third paragraph in my last post (#10) referred to the road signs sometimes seen on the approach to a French village.
> 
> Davy



I bought the Coach ones and agree with what you say about the MH ones.


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 10, 2022)

GMJ said:


> Having these signs on your MH also gives the gendarmes a visible sign on motorways for example, where the speed limit is 80kmh for vehicles over 3500kg and where you might accidentally ignore that...
> 
> If you have a coach built you can get magnetic Angles Mort ones for the doors which only leaves you needing one sticker on the back of the MH. That way you can take them off when not required. I haven't worked out how to attach the rear one yet in a way to be able to easily take that off/put it on as required.


I am fortunate to have a rear window so I'll position it inside attached to some card.

You can obtain velcro type products for external use which could be used for temporary mounting on the rear.


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 10, 2022)

GMJ said:


> Having these signs on your MH also gives the gendarmes a visible sign on motorways for example, where the speed limit is 80kmh for vehicles over 3500kg and where you might accidentally ignore that...
> 
> If you have a coach built you can get magnetic Angles Mort ones for the doors which only leaves you needing one sticker on the back of the MH. That way you can take them off when not required. I haven't worked out how to attach the rear one yet in a way to be able to easily take that off/put it on as required.


The motorway speed limit for vehicles over 3,500Kg is 110kph.

80kph applies on other roads.


----------



## GMJ (Jan 10, 2022)

Canalsman said:


> The motorway speed limit for vehicles over 3,500Kg is 110kph.
> 
> 80kph applies on other roads.



Unless there are signs for lower speeds.


----------



## GMJ (Jan 10, 2022)

Canalsman said:


> I am fortunate to have a rear window so I'll position it inside attached to some card.
> 
> You can obtain velcro type products for external use which could be used for temporary mounting on the rear.



Great idea on the velcro - I'll get some extra strong stuff I think.

Re window: the signs are supposed to be at a certain height etc. it would take an over zealous flic to pick it up but might be worth checking.


----------



## Snapster (Jan 10, 2022)

GMJ said:


> Great idea on the velcro - I'll get some extra strong stuff I think.
> 
> Re window: the signs are supposed to be at a certain height etc. it would take an over zealous flic to pick it up but might be worth checking.


The Gendarmes do tend to be a bit over zealous on many aspects of road traffic law. I just got a fine for my wheels touching a continuous white line. The little tinkers were about 4 cars behind me but still showed they have no tolerance where white lines are concerned. 
Just so you know, unlike the U.K, you are not allowed to cross or straddle a white line in the centre of the road unless passing a stationary object in the road. You can’t cross or touch the line, even if you are behind a cyclist peddling along at 5kph!  
In the U.K., you can cross a while line to overtake another road user travelling no more than 10 mph. 

I would be very careful to place your angles morts stickers within the permitted areas or as close to them as you can if it’s impossible to put them in the corrrect area. 
I don’t think a rear window will be an acceptable alternative.


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 10, 2022)

GMJ said:


> Great idea on the velcro - I'll get some extra strong stuff I think.
> 
> Re window: the signs are supposed to be at a certain height etc. it would take an over zealous flic to pick it up but might be worth checking.


3M make a product which I have used to provide temporary attachment of PIR activated outside lights.

The window issue has been mentioned before. My window is at the right height and position. Thanks for the reminder about this; might be applicable to others.


----------

